# STAR WARS and the Bear Market



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

The other brilliant science fiction success of the bull
market, Star Wars, also completes its run in May 2005.
As it does, it reflects the same darkening tone. By all
accounts, the latest episode, Revenge of the Sith, is the
bleakest of the six movies. From a socionomic
perspective, the ingenious aspect of the most
successful movie franchise in history was the decision
to show the last three episodes of the sequel (Episodes
IV-VI), which were the most upbeat, at the beginning
of the bull market and the first three (I-III), easily the
most bearish, from 1999-2005 as the Dow crashed
through and then clung to the channel shown on page
2. In this way, Star Wars reflected the tenor of social
mood and reaped the benefits of enormous popularity.
Talk about timing, the original Star Wars debuted in
July 1977, two months after the Dow Transports'
Primary wave 1 peak. The last episode comes two
months after their March high, which appears to be the
end of Primary 5 and the Transports' long bull
market from October 1974.


Pookys post..
...is that the market breaks down for good with the release of Star 
Wars Episode III, Revenge of the Sith. 

Sounds crazy, right? 

Next Thursday, we have the final installment of the six-episode Star 
Wars saga which began in the late 70's with Episode IV, A New Hope, 
in parallel with the bottoming cycle of the prior bull market. 
Episode VI, Return of the Jedi, was released in 1983, and with three 
optimistic, high-tech space operas in full worldwide circulation, the 
historic, tech-driven bull market began in earnest. 

After sixteen years, the saga eventually picked up again with Episode 
I, The Phantom Menace, released in 1999 and coincident with the bull 
market peaking. The final episode, Revenge of the Sith, in which a 
young and naive Anakin Skywalker ultimately descends into the 
clutches of the dark side of the force by giving his allegiance to a 
Machiavellian and totalitarian "emperor", may well mark the 
conclusion of the market's secondary topping process. 

Though I'm sure the film will be technically impressive, the final 
chapter in the story will leave audiences largely anxious, sad, and 
depressed, with only fond positive memories of the earlier trilogy. 
Perhaps, much like George Lucas who gave us the sugar first and then 
the vinegar, the maniupulated economy under Alan Greenspan first 
loaded America with his goodies to all comers, but "the bill" is soon 
to follow. 

Anyway, it's just a theory...


----------



## ob1kenobi (29 May 2005)

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> The other brilliant science fiction success of the bull
> market, Star Wars, also completes its run in May 2005.
> As it does, it reflects the same darkening tone. By all
> accounts, the latest episode, Revenge of the Sith, is the
> ...




Possibly a good theory at that. I know that George Lucas used Westerns, History and Greek Mythology as the inspiration and framework for Star Wars. Why shouldn't it also include some insight into modern day society (and with that the economy)! Just remember when trading that "the force is with you!"


----------



## Milk Man (29 May 2005)

mmmmmm..... your theory; interesting it is

but much fear i sense in you young Skywalker


----------



## krisbarry (29 May 2005)

I got drag along to the first 2 Star Wars movies and hated them both.  So bloody boring and don't see what all the hype is about.  The same geeks that love Star Wars are the very same Geeks that love Star Trek.


----------



## GreatPig (29 May 2005)

If you want very good space drama, try the new series of Battlestar Galactica.

Unfortunately the first season has just ended, the second due to air in the US in July - meaning we probably won't see it until late this year.

GP


----------



## Milk Man (29 May 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> The same geeks that love Star Wars are the very same Geeks that love Star Trek.




not me. i like the action and special effects not so much the astro-physics so does that make me a geek? besides- anything is only as interesting as you want it to be. each to their own though.

:ald:​


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 May 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> I got drag along to the first 2 Star Wars movies and hated them both.  So bloody boring and don't see what all the hype is about.  The same geeks that love Star Wars are the very same Geeks that love Star Trek.




Star Trek is not to bad, especially the older series. Dr Who is good too!  

Star Wars is not what I like though. :goodnight


----------



## DTM (29 May 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> I got drag along to the first 2 Star Wars movies and hated them both.  So bloody boring and don't see what all the hype is about.  The same geeks that love Star Wars are the very same Geeks that love Star Trek.




Yes, I'm a self confessed Sci-Fi geek.


----------



## GreatPig (29 May 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Dr Who is good too!



Do you like the new series so far?

I'm a big fan from the old days, but haven't seen much beyond when Peter Davidson was the Doctor.

GP


----------



## ob1kenobi (29 May 2005)

loakglen said:
			
		

> mmmmmm..... your theory; interesting it is
> 
> but much fear i sense in you young Skywalker




Thank you Yoda! I feel a great disturbance in the force this week!


----------



## ob1kenobi (29 May 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Star Trek is not to bad, especially the older series. Dr Who is good too!
> 
> Star Wars is not what I like though. :goodnight




I like all good Science Fiction. Star Wars, Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica, Dr. Who, etc. The criteria, it needs to be good.


----------



## Milk Man (30 May 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> I like all good Science Fiction. Star Wars, Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica, Dr. Who, etc. The criteria, it needs to be good.




Stargate fit the bill?

I like it but sometimes theres a bit too much techno-babble for me. Guess they have to make the zany ideas work somehow though.

Richard-dean Anderson does a top job IMO


----------



## Milk Man (30 May 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Thank you Yoda! I feel a great disturbance in the force this week!




into hiding we must go


----------

